# RiverSide Mousery babies!



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

Here are pictures of the first RriverSide Mousery mice! The first litter is 2 black splashed does and 2 self black bucks. They are 13 days old today, and they opened their eyes yesterday  Please give me your input on the black bucks, type wise, I dont care about their color.


RS Unnamed #1 - Black splashed doe. Better markings of the 2 splashed does.


RS Skippy - Black splashed doe. Although she is the worse marked one, she is my favorite from this litter. She has the cutest personality, and she never sits still, lol.


Skippy


Skippy again


One more of Skippy 


RS Unnamed #2 - Black self buck (carrying spotting). He has a half white tail, but its covered in blue-kote.


RS Unnamed #3 - Black self buck (carrying spotting). I think he has better type than his brother, but opinions are greatly apriciated 


Unnamed #3 again

I also have a few pics from a litter of PEW X Silver... There were 13 in this litter, and I wanted does from it. So, of cource there were 3 does and 10 bucks :roll: . One silver, one PEW, and one that may be PEW or really light silver.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

awwww, so cute


----------

